# DEX new points chart and fees for points members of THE Club



## youppi (Jul 14, 2021)

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_4.pdf
		









For reference, old charts was


			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_2.pdf
		

Chart for accomodation sleep up to 4


----------

